
Is there a housing bubble brewing? - nassirkhan
http://thehousingbubbleblog.com/?p=9479
======
droffel
Brewing? It got propped up by all the toxic MBSes being transferred onto the
Fed's balance sheet, which they're still planning on rolling over (as of
today's FOMC guidance). The housing bubble should have popped in '08, its
practically a zombie at this point.

"The Committee is maintaining its existing policy of reinvesting principal
payments from its holdings of agency debt and agency mortgage-backed
securities in agency mortgage-backed securities and of rolling over maturing
Treasury securities at auction, and it anticipates doing so until
normalization of the level of the federal funds rate is well under way. This
policy, by keeping the Committee's holdings of longer-term securities at
sizable levels, should help maintain accommodative financial conditions."

------
nickgrosvenor
looks like the article comes from a non bias source...

~~~
nassirkhan
Thats why it was posed as a question. It is not my personal hypothesis. I was
hoping to hear differing opinions.

